# eBay "monthly invoice" - very strange?



## rogeroleary (19 Jul 2009)

Got a mail in my inbox this morning which  thought was very strange.

"Your monthly eBay invoice for the period from June 16, 2009 through July 15, 2009 is now available to view online."

I've been using eBay for several years now but never received a monthly bill and have no idea what it'ss for. Have ebay introduced a montly charge for their "service" - if so I'll be cancelling.

Roger


----------



## DrMoriarty (19 Jul 2009)

It may be a [broken link removed]; don't click on any links in the email.

You shouldn't be receiving any invoice unless you've been selling goods.


----------



## rogeroleary (19 Jul 2009)

actually I did sell an item about 4 weeks ago for £110. I've rarely sold on ebay but previous memory was that their charges were incurred at the time of the sale not via monthly invoicing. If this is corrrect the charges are fairly penal - almost $25 for an item selling for £110!

Roger


----------



## jhegarty (19 Jul 2009)

Close the email , open a new browser and go to ebay.com / ebay.ie and see if the charges appear there also.


----------



## DrMoriarty (19 Jul 2009)

rogeroleary said:


> I've rarely sold on ebay but previous memory was that their charges were incurred at the time of the sale not via monthly invoicing. If this is corrrect the charges are fairly penal - almost $25 for an item selling for £110!


No, it's Paypal (which is also owned by Ebay) that takes its cut at the time of the payment. Ebay invoices monthly. The charges sound a bit on the high side, but remember that they include listing fees, too, which can add up depending on the value/type of item you sold, whether you included a few photos, enhanced listing, etc. Read the help page if you can't figure out the breakdown from the invoice itself.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (19 Jul 2009)

you are charged for land ebay get a % of items you sell.


----------

